# Doncaster Meet? <3 June 28th 2009!



## sacredart

Who will be going and what will you be looking for?!

Anyone up for a meet-up? Be nice to get some of the forum members together! 

Any decent meeting places (*cough* A PUB *cough* :whistling2 nearby? :cheers:

eace:


----------



## Astritos

I'm hoping to go.
I will be looking for Chinese Crocodile Lizards (Shinisaurus Crocodilurus) but i dought any will be there.

Dan


----------



## rybuzz

Yup I'l be there


----------



## titch

Me and the Hubby are going! :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Man

and me


----------



## JOHN 21

ill be going my first time at a reptile show ,been into reptiles for years and didnt know there was shows untill now lol 

can any1 give me and details is there a cost to get in is open to the public,and what can i expect when i get there is it just full of traders and private sellers????

thanks john :2thumb:


----------



## potter556

Me and the OH are going aswell, and going to be on the look out for some nice female leo's I think.
Our first time at a show and cant wait.


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS

Think its £5 to get in, if your a member its £2.50. We're going, hoping to get a JJ :2thumb:


----------



## Graz

im there!


----------



## dgreenway2005

ill be there, i think


----------



## DASSIE

i will be there too !!! again


----------



## AuntyLizard

we are going, we are staying in doncaster on the saturday and sunday night so we are up for a few drinks :lol2:


----------



## jav07

there will be a bar a seating area again for show goers


----------



## oakelm

JOHN 21 said:


> ill be going my first time at a reptile show ,been into reptiles for years and didnt know there was shows untill now lol
> 
> can any1 give me and details is there a cost to get in is open to the public,and what can i expect when i get there is it just full of traders and private sellers????
> 
> thanks john :2thumb:


Its actually classed as a breeders show so selling off stock they have bred themselves. So you wont get reptile shops that buy in order to resell. But there is traders for dry goods. Yes it is open to the public. Have a look here for opening times, directions and costs 2009 IHS Breeders Meetings


----------



## JOHN 21

many thanks :no1:


----------



## sacredart

Yay! Lots of people seem to be showing! 



jav07 said:


> there will be a bar a seating area again for show goers


Result!

...Now we all just need t-shirts with our forum usernames on them :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad

I will be there , thoroughly enjoyed it last time :2thumb:


----------



## Kev132

We'll be there, hopefully i wont have to drive so lou can buy me plenty of beers :lol2:


----------



## linda.t

me and tina.b will be going.


----------



## shootinglou79

Kev132 said:


> We'll be there, hopefully i wont have to drive so lou can buy me plenty of beers :lol2:


 

Lmao nice try shorty, will see how many penny's i have left :whistling2:


----------



## fantapants

shootinglou79 said:


> Lmao nice try shorty, will see how many penny's i have left :whistling2:


 
yeah kev, Linz is buying ME beers!:flrt:


EDIT- dassie, you staying over for the night?


----------



## shootinglou79

fantapants said:


> yeah kev, Linz is buying ME beers!:flrt:


 
Oiiii oiiiii lady im not loaded, you drink for england lol although i'll make an exception for you, anyhow im going September not this month:whip:


----------



## Kev132

umz, i got a better idea, how's about you BOTH buy me beerz ? :whip:


----------



## shootinglou79

Kev132 said:


> umz, i got a better idea, how's about you BOTH buy me beerz ? :whip:


 

Yeah Ali can buy junes i'll buy septembers :lol2:


----------



## fantapants

shootinglou79 said:


> Oiiii oiiiii lady im not loaded, you drink for england lol although i'll make an exception for you, anyhow im going September not this month:whip:


 
see, thats what you know.......i am now, officially a non-drinker:gasp:

( for a few weeks atleast )


----------



## Lostcorn

I will be there!


----------



## shootinglou79

fantapants said:


> see, thats what you know.......i am now, officially a non-drinker:gasp:
> 
> ( for a few weeks atleast )


 


Good girl, you take that break, then do some catching up when in Donny :lol2:


----------



## DASSIE

fantapants said:


> yeah kev, Linz is buying ME beers!:flrt:
> 
> 
> EDIT- dassie, you staying over for the night?


nope , just a day trip . Its only around the corner really ....compared to the other shows we attend LOL . See ya there then !


----------



## ToxicSiren

Oooooh im going! I have bright red hair so easy to spot from miles away lol. x


----------



## sacredart

ToxicSiren said:


> Oooooh im going! I have bright red hair so easy to spot from miles away lol. x


Ahaha, nice one! I certainly shall keep my eyes peeled for ya, hon! :0) x


----------



## martin day

ill be going ill be looking for a baby pastel bci 
does anyone know how much it is?


----------



## leo19

il be there! 3rd time in a row, i feel abit of a regular :lol2:


----------



## BigBaz

ill be going 4 sure


----------



## sacredart

leo19 said:


> il be there! 3rd time in a row, i feel abit of a regular :lol2:


I'm a newbie, it's only my second show... :blush:


----------



## sunnyskeg

The pair of us will be there again:2thumb:,on the look out for a couple of pairs of nice ratsnakes.....OH will no doubt be looking at leos again:whistling2:


----------



## jm-ze-b

im gettingthe good old train there with another member on here 
hmm i want everything but no can do, will look at smaller lizards species such as plateds, so i can breed them  cant wait


----------



## titch

sacredart said:


> I'm a newbie, it's only my second show... :blush:


Same here hun, our first show was the one in Maidstone!


----------



## sparky1708

Me & the OH will be there. We're lookin for hogg islands, falsies, a tiger retic and some cheap equipment. I have no doubt we'll see nothing we went for and still end up spending a fortune :lol2:


----------



## skippy225

il be there looking for a male salmon boa
regards
nick


----------



## leo19

sacredart said:


> I'm a newbie, it's only my second show... :blush:


 well its my 3rd show but each one has been at doncaster :lol2:


----------



## sacredart

titch said:


> Same here hun, our first show was the one in Maidstone!


Yeah! Likewise! 

Wow, funny feeling, knowing that we could have been standing right next to each other and we both would have been utterly clueless! :lol2:


----------



## sacredart

leo19 said:


> well its my 3rd show but each one has been at doncaster :lol2:


So, c'mon, your first time - How much did you buy?


----------



## titch

sacredart said:


> Yeah! Likewise!
> 
> Wow, funny feeling, knowing that we could have been standing right next to each other and we both would have been utterly clueless! :lol2:


Well you won't miss me this time as i have a Koi fish tattoo on my right arm, one pink and one black and grey! :flrt:


----------



## sacredart

titch said:


> Well you won't miss me this time as i have a Koi fish tattoo on my right arm, one pink and one black and grey! :flrt:


:gasp: That sounds beautiful! I *love* Koi fish!

Photos?  

x


----------



## titch

sacredart said:


> :gasp: That sounds beautiful! I *love* Koi fish!
> 
> Photos?
> 
> x


Just got to have the white highlight's put in but this is it, hope you like!


----------



## coral1

sacredart said:


> Yeah! Likewise!
> 
> Wow, funny feeling, knowing that we could have been standing right next to each other and we both would have been utterly clueless! :lol2:


 my first time at doncaster show and a newbie but i learn fast.that was a great speech u put on utube, hope the shows good plannin on buying.


----------



## sacredart

titch said:


> Just got to have the white highlight's put in but this is it, hope you like!


In all honesty, that is a gorgeous tattoo :] The colours you chose are simply stunning! Really delicate looking, very pretty (^ ^) I'm a huge fan of Oriental themed/inspired artwork (on skin or otherwise). Definitely gonna try and spot that at Doncaster! You're not allowed to cheat and wear long sleeves now! :razz: x Haven't got any tats of my own yet, but plenty of holes in my body to make up for it for the time being! Ahaha.




coral1 said:


> my first time at doncaster show and a newbie but i learn fast.that was a great speech u put on utube, hope the shows good plannin on buying.


Awww! Cheers, honey! It's always lovely to know who watches my videos! Thank you, I really appreciate that =) Nice to know that it was worthwhile making! Do you put videos on YouTube yourself? x What's your shopping list like for Donny?


----------



## wacky69

we will be there in june and sept, not looking for anything in particular just a day out and hopefully will get some bargains lol


----------



## titch

sacredart said:


> In all honesty, that is a gorgeous tattoo :] The colours you chose are simply stunning! Really delicate looking, very pretty (^ ^) I'm a huge fan of Oriental themed/inspired artwork (on skin or otherwise). Definitely gonna try and spot that at Doncaster! You're not allowed to cheat and wear long sleeves now! :razz: x Haven't got any tats of my own yet, but plenty of holes in my body to make up for it for the time being! Ahaha.


Oh don't worry it won't be covered up that's for sure! Looking at getting the other arm done soon too!


----------



## bignick

me and my wife are going and we are looking for some geko's corns king's and royals


----------



## jonnyboy3799

*I'll be thirsty!*

I'll be at doncaster show, and probably in need of a pint! 

Want to take home a couple of mexican black kings and who know's what else!


----------



## sacredart

jonnyboy3799 said:


> I'll be at doncaster show, and probably in need of a pint!
> 
> Want to take home a couple of mexican black kings and who know's what else!


Greaat choice! I love MBKs. Definitely on my "wish list" =)

:2thumb: x


----------



## sacredart

I shall probably be seeing quite a few of you at the bar then :mrgreen:


----------



## jonnyboy3799

*I'll be thirsty!*

I'll be there and in need of a pint!:2thumb:
Looking to take home two mexican black king snakes and who knows what else!


----------



## leo19

i remember last time you couldnt take reptils into the bar


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

The dome does have a bar that will be open through the day. 
Will members be wareing name badges this year? Saw some people warring them at previous shows. Did they make themselves ordid someone make a template so people could print them off?


----------



## Kev132

animalstorey said:


> The dome does have a bar that will be open through the day.
> Will members be wareing name badges this year? Saw some people warring them at previous shows. Did they make themselves ordid someone make a template so people could print them off?


the last couple of times me or sami have took them and dished them out as people have gone to the tables to say hello we've plastered a sticker on them lol, dont think we've got any left now though !


as for the bar and no reps, theres a small bar in the rep hall


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Take a
Holdall for putting ur purchases in that way they don't know u have reptiles on you.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Be about my 15th ur going to IHS shows. Too many others to count. Can't wait as usual.


----------



## midnite3006

i'll be going, only in afternoon though me thinks, not looking to buy, can't transport back over here, will have to wait til next year when i move back to uk.


----------



## MadMike

sacredart said:


> Who will be going and what will you be looking for?!
> 
> Anyone up for a meet-up? Be nice to get some of the forum members together!
> 
> Any decent meeting places (*cough* A PUB *cough* :whistling2 nearby? :cheers:
> 
> eace:


 
I'm there, picking up our Tiger Retic...:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Captainmatt29

i will be there all day


----------



## vickylolage

I'll be there **Friends theme tune springs into mind**


----------



## Wishlover

i am going and hoping to come home with at least one new Leo, pref a tremper but we will see, dragging some mates with me too, girly road trip lol can't wait!!!


----------



## Mullen

I'm there, taking another 5 people down in the van. Cannot wait


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

have table be there all day will come and say hi matt.


----------



## Chris&Laura

Me and chris and my brother are going for our first reptile show, we are sooo excited lol like little kids!

We are looking for a couple of royals, gunna buy my brother his first leo and a couple of fat tails!:2thumb:


----------



## pollywog

There will be a table with the Pollywog range of products; misting systems, natural decor, foods etc.

Also Andrew will have a table this year with a few of his surplus animals.


----------



## sacredart

Right, I definitely think that I'm going to have my own t-shirt made, because there is _no_ way that I am going to be able to recognize you all, so I'll have to hope that you'll all recognize me... :lol2:

 x


----------



## potter556

And were going too and taking snowyj99 with us.
Going to be collecting our new leo addition a nice female phantom and reserving others i'm sure.


----------



## batman

This will be my first rep show and im like a kid on xmas eve im sooooooo excited, anyway me being a big bat fan ill be (hopefully if i get it from america in time) wearing a white batman tshirt , jeans, white trainers, ill be with a beautiful brunette (my wife) and my niece and nephew....so if you see me please say hi..i dont bite :lol2:
bats


----------



## Kev132

We've got some white repzotic T-Shirts sorted, so no excuse's for not comming to say hi now !!!

and heres a taster of what we'll be having...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/326019-taster-animals-well-have-doncaster.html


----------



## sacredart

Kev132 said:


> We've got some white repzotic T-Shirts sorted, so no excuse's for not comming to say hi now !!!
> 
> and heres a taster of what we'll be having...
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/326019-taster-animals-well-have-doncaster.html


The temptation is _SO_ strong right now!

:mf_dribble: They are gorgeous!

x


----------



## MadMike

sacredart said:


> Right, I definitely think that I'm going to have my own t-shirt made, because there is _no_ way that I am going to be able to recognize you all, so I'll have to hope that you'll all recognize me... :lol2:
> 
> x


So people looking out for me, i'm with this mad one :2thumb: Love ya really hun  xx


----------



## Kev132

sacredart said:


> The temptation is _SO_ strong right now!
> 
> :mf_dribble: They are gorgeous!
> 
> x


save it for next week ?? :lol2:


----------



## MadMike

I'm resisting, cos Sacred will kill me for having her look after a Leo for me


----------



## sacredart

MadMike said:


> I'm resisting, cos Sacred will kill me for having her look after a Leo for me


"Sacredart Herp Babysitting Service" - How may I help you? :lol2:


----------



## MadMike

Let me see what cash is saying on Donny day:mf_dribble:


----------



## sacredart

MadMike said:


> So people looking out for me, i'm with this mad one :2thumb: Love ya really hun  xx


NEVER try to teach a pig to sing; it wastes your time and it annoys the pig... *:bash:*

Sorry, what were we talking about? :whistling2:


----------



## marcgroovyge

Count me in! :2thumb:


----------



## asianblood07

& me!! :2thumb:
my first time ever :whistling2: dont wana get lost between the crowd 
soOoOo.. i will prob be the only asian from here :no1: 
so u will dafo recognise me :lol2:..

see u soon guys,....
cheers, yusef


----------



## sacredart

asianblood07 said:


> & me!! :2thumb:
> my first time ever :whistling2: dont wana get lost between the crowd
> soOoOo.. i will prob be the only asian from here :no1:
> so u will dafo recognise me :lol2:..
> 
> see u soon guys,....
> cheers, yusef


Ahaha, no, I look quite Asian as well... :lol2:

Even if I am only 1/4!

You can check out my YouTube videos and see for yourself!


----------



## Graz

*5 DAYS*

Where abouts exactly and what time is everyone meeting? get everyone in one place!


----------



## asianblood07

sacredart said:


> Ahaha, no, I look quite Asian as well... :lol2:
> 
> Even if I am only 1/4!
> 
> You can check out my YouTube videos and see for yourself!


oOoOo... since u r at least 1/4 Asian :no1: i think i will dafo recognise u.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
somehow i will remember u face :whistling2: hehe but not ur name..:lol2: *&*
i liked ur future plans, working with animals.. i always loved animals lol maybe i should try the same :lol2:


----------



## asianblood07

Graz said:


> *5 DAYS*
> 
> Where abouts exactly and what time is everyone meeting? get everyone in one place!


erm non-members allowed to get in at 10:45 rit?.. 
:whistling2: soo are we meetin outside the show before it start lol?... 
i will dafo be there at 10:30 erm AM not PM :no1:


----------



## sacredart

asianblood07 said:


> oOoOo... since u r at least 1/4 Asian :no1: i think i will dafo recognise u.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> somehow i will remember u face :whistling2: hehe but not ur name..:lol2: *&*
> i liked ur future plans, working with animals.. i always loved animals lol maybe i should try the same :lol2:


If it's something that you're passion about and something that genuinely interests you as a possible career choice, then I'd say that it's definitey worth looking into :] Perhaps, try and get some work experience or become a volunteer somewhere to get you started? x

Yes... You'll recognize my face alreet! Plenty o' holes in it! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sacredart

Graz said:


> *5 DAYS*
> 
> Where abouts exactly and what time is everyone meeting? get everyone in one place!


So... Anyone for the bar?! :lol2:


----------



## Kev132

sacredart said:


> So... Anyone for the bar?! :lol2:


ill not be able to get to the bar to often as im selling, but if anyone would like to take sympathy on me, please do bring me a beer or 3 :notworthy:


----------



## asianblood07

sacredart said:


> So... Anyone for the bar?! :lol2:


yep i do really like animals.. 
but my family wouldn't take it as a career for some reason :whip:..


OoOoO the bar... 
i cant go in :blush: my religion dont allow me, am Muslim :no1:


----------



## MadMike

sacredart said:


> So... Anyone for the bar?! :lol2:


See you there:no1: xxx


----------



## Kustom

ill be going, prob on my own, (i have no friends):roll: 

dont think i will be buying cant afford much at the moment:whistling2:

so see some of you there if i reconise any of you.


----------



## sacredart

MadMike said:


> See you there:no1: xxx


Nice signature 

x



Kustom said:


> ill be going, prob on my own, (i have no friends):roll:
> 
> dont think i will be buying cant afford much at the moment:whistling2:
> 
> so see some of you there if i reconise any of you.


Kustom, hope to see you there, maybe! (^ ^)

x


----------



## DolphinPython

Im going  im gonna be wearing a black top with Mckenzie in blue haha. so say hello  and im gonna be goin round with ToxicSiren x.


----------



## shep1979

i will be there selling tables full of inverts , dont think there will be time for the bar lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

ToxicSiren said:


> Oooooh im going! I have bright red hair so easy to spot from miles away lol. x


i have bright red hair too and we'll be there so from a far people might get us mixed up!


----------



## Amyboo

@Shep: glad to hear your going, what sort of Mantids will you have there, thinking of getting my first from you on Sunday 

@FooFoo: will see you there


----------



## Graz

shep1979 said:


> i will be there selling tables full of inverts , dont think there will be time for the bar lol


il have to chekc u out!


----------



## RALFERS08

I'll be the Yorkshire bloke wearing the flat cap and walking the whippet! : victory:


----------



## AshMashMash

Graz said:


> il have to chekc u out!


Likewise


----------



## missy_moo

Me and GothGirl are going :2thumb:


----------



## shep1979

Amyboo said:


> @Shep: glad to hear your going, what sort of Mantids will you have there, thinking of getting my first from you on Sunday
> 
> @FooFoo: will see you there





Graz said:


> il have to chekc u out!


we will have mantid wise-orchids,congos,miomantis,unicorns,ghosts,shield,sphodies,griffin,giant asian,bud winged,whalbergiis,jades,pictipennis,and a few others 5 species of millipedes including flat ones,rainbow crabs,scorps,T,s,assasin bugs,tiger snails,dung beetles,palm weevils,rhino beetles and larve,stick insects


----------



## mr ackie123

what time does this start?how much is entrance?


----------



## danabanana

I maybe most likely probably will be going. Not sure if JJPhoenix coming with. If not I'll be wandering round on my tod looking rather lost. Shouting for Ralfers and ShootingLou.

Probably in white knee high Doc Martens. I love them boots.


----------



## NXSmiggy

ill be there in jeans and a limited edition polish iron maiden tour shirt


----------



## MadMike

I'll be there about 11 ish


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

NXSmiggy said:


> ill be there in jeans and a limited edition polish iron maiden tour shirt


 
youll be the one buyin the red head and her lesbian lover a pint :lol2:


----------



## Claires Creatures

Yep us too!


----------



## WillCordon

id love to go to doncaster show BUT as oer usual... to far away


----------



## snowyj99

I cant wait!:2thumb:

How we going to recognize who is who? there are so many people I want to meet face to face, and put forum name to a face!:whistling2:


----------



## asianblood07

snowyj99 said:


> I cant wait!:2thumb:
> 
> How we going to recognize who is who? there are so many people I want to meet face to face, and put forum name to a face!:whistling2:


post some pics every1 :no1:


----------



## snowyj99

asianblood07 said:


> post some pics every1 :no1:



Yeah but we will forget when we are there!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## thickgiraffe

Me and my other half are going. I hope to find a nice male cali king and maybe some more fat tail geckos.


----------



## stacy

we,ll be their .:2thumb:


----------



## AuntyLizard

So where is everyone meeting up?? we are coming and staying at the park inn so we can always go back there after for a few drinks.

Liz


----------



## NXSmiggy

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> youll be the one buyin the red head and her lesbian lover a pint :lol2:


I belive i shall !!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

asianblood07 said:


> post some pics every1 :no1:


get yourself a post it with your name on it!


----------



## bosshogg

last time sami was mugging people and sticking stickers with names on them I nearly got past safe but alas she was to quick :whistling2:


----------



## Amanda Wight

I am going to the September show and we are staying over night on Saturday as the drive from Scotland will take abut 5 hours.

I am looking to get :
- 1.0 Spider Royal
- 0.1 Pastel Royal
- 1.1 Yellow Bellow Royals 
- Green Tree Python, not fussed on sex or locality

I am going to have to sell a few vital organs on the black market to afford it all i think but thats what i hope to be leaving the show with :snake::flrt:


----------



## boabloketony

I might be going !!! :gasp:

A fellow RFUKer has offered to take me (and bring me back hopefully - I've not checked haha) 

I've been really good too, not had any new reps for ages and now I know that if I go I will come back with something !!! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Graz

boabloketony said:


> i might be going !!! :gasp:
> 
> a fellow rfuker has offered to take me (and bring me back hopefully - i've not checked haha)
> 
> i've been really good too, not had any new reps for ages and now i know that if i go i will come back with something !!! :bash: :lol2:


 
**** yes


----------



## asianblood07

noticed somethin? :whip: time is slow.. 
:whistling2: seems like weeks instead :whistling2:
i soOoOo cant wait... :lol2:


----------



## taraliz

Oh yes we will be there....Just look out for two gay gals with a cute little boy!! :2thumb:


----------



## ToxicSiren

Changed my mind....wont have red hair will be bright pink and gunna be brave and wear my username on my top. So ill kinda stand out. x


----------



## ToxicSiren

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i have bright red hair too and we'll be there so from a far people might get us mixed up!


Hahaha im doing mine pink now, change of plan. x


----------



## taraliz

taraliz said:


> Oh yes we will be there....Just look out for two gay gals with a cute little boy!! :2thumb:


 
Are we going? I thought you said last night talk to you about it after big brother but we never got around to it ... and there was me getting all excited that there would be 2 cute gay gals and a little boy to make friends with ... duh

T

xx


----------



## taraliz

boabloketony said:


> I might be going !!! :gasp:
> 
> A fellow RFUKer has offered to take me (and bring me back hopefully - I've not checked haha)
> 
> I've been really good too, not had any new reps for ages and now I know that if I go I will come back with something !!! :bash: :lol2:


 
We would have taken you hun but i dont think you want to call around all my relitives on the way back .lol


----------



## taraliz

Do RFUK'ers wear something so everyone knows who they are?
What times is it open / closed and where is it?

T


----------



## chondro13

Ill be going  Ill be the blonde in new rocks with 2 guys in tow... one of whom has dreads... cant miss us! lol! :2thumb:


----------



## reptismail

im the short 14 year old who is which a younger broteher and dad who he will look like he's dead because we will have to drive from my cousins in birmingham in the morning to donny lol. how long dos it take 2 get from bham 2 donny


----------



## ToxicSiren

taraliz said:


> Do RFUK'ers wear something so everyone knows who they are?
> What times is it open / closed and where is it?
> 
> T


Hey hun, you can wear a sticker or summat with your name on. Im being sad and making a vest top with zebra print letters with my name on:blush:. Its at Doncaster dome on 28th sep (this sun). Doors open at 10.45 to public and normally closes around 4 i think. Ill have pink hair too...not to be missed. x


----------



## taraliz

ToxicSiren said:


> Hey hun, you can wear a sticker or summat with your name on. Im being sad and making a vest top with zebra print letters with my name on:blush:. Its at Doncaster dome on 28th sep (this sun). Doors open at 10.45 to public and normally closes around 4 i think. Ill have pink hair too...not to be missed. x


I may put Mitch in a personalised T shirt as he wont care. lol


----------



## ToxicSiren

Is anyone coming from Manchester?? Need help to transport a very poorly aft. Here is thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/328792-look-what-some-has-done.html

Please help us :flrt: x
Anyone who can help ill buy a pint at donny!


----------



## Donz

I'm gutted I can't go now!

I live literally 10 minute walk away and I can't go, it's just wrong!!!

I have just changed job and my first shift is 12-6 on Sunday!! 

I really wanted a baby hoggie 2!!

(Oh, I'll be working at Woodfield Farm a pub just by the big B&Q as you leave the M18 in Doncaster, so feel free to call in and say hello!!)


----------



## leo19

tomorrow !!!!! il be wearing a green adidas hoodie an im 16, anyone else going look out for me


----------



## samantha wagstaff

whats the price for kids ?


----------



## Capt Luciferr

£2.50 i think! 

(was last year)

I'm going, can't wait!


----------



## MadMike

£2.00


----------



## bonsey

I've had the nod....i can go if i want........11 oclock the morning b4 and a 4hr drive but my lad also keen.......

So me and the little one will "pop" along - we will av footy shirts on, sound welsh and will look quite excited........


----------



## boabloketony

I am really excited about tomorrow (oops technically today). It's my first reptile show, just wish I had money to take with me


----------



## oakelm

boabloketony said:


> I am really excited about tomorrow (oops technically today). It's my first reptile show, just wish I had money to take with me


Lesson for the next one, save for months and go on a spending spree :2thumb:. But saying that even if you take £40 you can still come back with something :whistling2: Really must actually try and get some sleep ready for the early start.


----------



## sazzjaydee

I'll be there too along with NXSmiggy my bro his girlfriend my dad and two mates from work who say i'm a bad influence. Will prob be wearing red vest and combat pants also have red hair and will be standing with a 6ft 4 bloke in an iron maiden t-shirt who is NXSmiggy. Hope to see you all there can't wait so excited should really go to bed now hehehe night night


----------



## Corn Boy

Cant Sleep 4:45AM But Going LOL Only Had 2 Hours Sleep


----------



## Blackecho

See you all soon


----------



## hiero

Can't say I've had an awful lot of sleep.... although might be to do with the fact we had a power fault on the line that supplies our smoke detector, so it woke us up at 1am and we ran around the house like crazy people trying to find out what was on fire and accounting for all the snakes. With the new set-ups ready for whatever we get today I was terrified a naughty heat mat or something had set everyone on fire... actually it was all really horrible 

Looking forward to Donny and catching up with people to cheer me up!


----------



## MadMike

Im sat at Leeds train station waiting for my train :2thumb:


----------



## boabloketony

It was a great show ... very hot though, Graz kept taking photo's of me, in each picture I am melting !!! :gasp:


----------



## Ferret1959

sazzjaydee said:


> I'll be there too along with NXSmiggy my bro his girlfriend my dad and two mates from work who say i'm a bad influence. Will prob be wearing red vest and combat pants also have red hair and will be standing with a 6ft 4 bloke in an iron maiden t-shirt who is NXSmiggy. Hope to see you all there can't wait so excited should really go to bed now hehehe night night



I didn't see you.
But I did see A big lad with an Iron Maiden tee shirt on. 
Mind you we did plan to meet up. :lol2:


----------



## snowyj99

boabloketony said:


> It was a great show ... very hot though, Graz kept taking photo's of me, in each picture I am melting !!! :gasp:



Who were you two?


----------



## lil05

only saw a few people  not as many as i did at rodbaston


----------



## snowyj99

I saw quite a few people i know, but wanted to meet some people on here and never did!:bash:


----------



## lil05

snowyj99 said:


> I saw quite a few people i know, but wanted to meet some people on here and never did!:bash:


 i sae fangio (well he saw me) i went with nuttybabez and forgottonentity .. saw luke from lukendaniel , dragon ranch , kev132 , i snook into a convo with somenoe called co co bates i think he said .. but i cant remember now .. and possibly saw liz from liz n mark


----------



## snowyj99

Ah, right, i suppose i saw alot of rfuk-ers but wouldn't of known any different :lol2:


----------



## lil05

snowyj99 said:


> Ah, right, i suppose i saw alot of rfuk-ers but wouldn't of known any different :lol2:


 yeah same .. well i was wearing a red vest type top .. denim shorts and black tights .. and at the start a leopard print jacket till it decided to get too hot in there


----------



## snowyj99

I was wearing a white personalised t-shirt! With this writing on the front "when your gecko is broken you have a reptile dysfunction" :lol2:
Blonde hair.


----------



## lil05

snowyj99 said:


> I was wearing a white personalised t-shirt! With this writing on the front "when your gecko is broken you have a reptile dysfunction" :lol2:
> Blonde hair.


 i was walking with my eyes closed cause i would have noticed something like that


----------



## snowyj99

haha!:2thumb:

What did you get?


----------



## lil05

snowyj99 said:


> haha!:2thumb:
> 
> What did you get?











the little one  just comparing to my adult female you?


----------



## snowyj99

Er, murphys, enigma, tangerine albino, Amel aft, and loads of livefood and accessories!


----------



## rugbystar55

i was wearing jeans and a bright yellow lyle and scott top  
i got 2 fat tail gecko's also a dwarf 100% albino bci


----------



## lil05

i want your fat tails


----------



## snowyj99

lil05 said:


> i want your fat tails


whose?


----------



## lil05

snowyj99 said:


> whose?


 yours and the other persons


----------



## Kev132

snowyj99 said:


> whose?


you know, im FAIRLY sure, you 2 where stood at my table at the same time....


----------



## lil05

Kev132 said:


> you know, im FAIRLY sure, you 2 where stood at my table at the same time....


 oo i think he might have been the one i was peed off with cause he wouldnt move .. white top short hair quite tall?


----------



## evilangel

snowyj99 said:


> Er, murphys, enigma, tangerine albino, Amel aft, and loads of livefood and accessories!


 
oo i saw u i think didnt u get the crestie food


----------



## Roewammi

Matt pointed you out leanne as you walked past!lol! then you'd gone before we could say hi!hehe!

I saw matt, liz & mark, Monitor mad, the breeders from the forum that had tables (penfold - i boguth from him, snakebreeder, lexcorns, etc) I also saw titch & hubby (think he's horndog on here, not sure) piehunter, michelle G and Dave (her OH hes on here but unsure of the name)I saw Sharpman too & I went with retri & boabloketony so saw them a lot!lol! and think thats about it


----------



## lil05

Roewammi said:


> Matt pointed you out leanne as you walked past!lol! then you'd gone before we could say hi!hehe!
> 
> I saw matt, liz & mark, Monitor mad, the breeders from the forum that had tables (penfold - i boguth from him, snakebreeder, lexcorns, etc) I also saw titch & hubby (think he's horndog on here, not sure) piehunter, michelle G and Dave (her OH hes on here but unsure of the name) I went with retri & boabloketony so saw them a lot!lol! and think thats about it


 i thought i saw you .. think you were right infront of me inthe queue to go in .. behind some prams and liz was a few people in front ?
didnt know if it was you though so didnt want to make a fool out of myself and say hi


----------



## MadMike

I'm sure i saw Roewammi, crossing the bridge with a guy and another lass, was outside cos i was feeling sick, I didn't buy anything, however, i left deposits on a GTP, Pied Royal, and a Snake that i am not allowed to name due to its rarity


----------



## snowyj99

evilangel said:


> oo i saw u i think didnt u get the crestie food



Yeah!:2thumb:


----------



## snowyj99

lil05 said:


> oo i think he might have been the one i was peed off with cause he wouldnt move .. white top short hair quite tall?



Maybe me sorry :blush:! You should of said! Dont like upsetting anyone!


----------



## lil05

snowyj99 said:


> Maybe me sorry :blush:! You should of said! Dont like upsetting anyone!


 lol yeah
" ermm move your in my way and i dont want you nicking something i want to buy"

lol nah i waited .. im nice like that but i saw afts and wanted in


----------



## Kev132

lil05 said:


> oo i think he might have been the one i was peed off with cause he wouldnt move .. white top short hair quite tall?


ooo was that when, you looked accross from the end of the table, as if to talk to me, then he kinda drifted into the way, and you took the hump and turned around ? :lol2:


----------



## Roewammi

lil05 said:


> i thought i saw you .. think you were right infront of me inthe queue to go in .. behind some prams and liz was a few people in front ?
> didnt know if it was you though so didnt want to make a fool out of myself and say hi


Lol I have long ginger hair down to my waist and had a purple top on....that who you saw? I was indeed standing behind some prams & liz n Mark...with 3 blokes!lol!



MadMike said:


> I'm sure i saw Roewammi, crossing the bridge with a guy and another lass, was outside cos i was feeling sick, I didn't buy anything, however, i left deposits on a GTP, Pied Royal, and a Snake that i am not allowed to name due to its rarity


I crossed with guys but not any ladies!lol! as above, I have long ginger hair down to my waist and had a purple top on, was that me?


----------



## snowyj99

Roewammi said:


> Matt pointed you out leanne as you walked past!lol! then you'd gone before we could say hi!hehe!



Who??


----------



## lil05

Kev132 said:


> ooo was that when, you looked accross from the end of the table, as if to talk to me, then he kinda drifted into the way, and you took the hump and turned around ? :lol2:


 most probs.. was lucky i dropped that gecko off at another table to look after .. i was nicely chatting to fangio and i got walked into and people were forever knocking me even got scraped by a viv!!! im not that small !! people cant see me!!


----------



## lil05

Roewammi said:


> Lol I have long ginger hair down to my waist and had a purple top on....that who you saw? I was indeed standing behind some prams & liz n Mark...with 3 blokes!lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I crossed with guys but not any ladies!lol! as above, I have long ginger hair down to my waist and had a purple top on, was that me?


did one have 3 quarter lengths on with a tatto on the back of his neck saying alfie then a small girl with a pram with alfie on her wrist (think they were infront) yeah think it was you


----------



## snowyj99

Sounds like you had fun!


----------



## snowyj99

evilangel said:


> oo i saw u i think didnt u get the crestie food



Where were you then?


----------



## Kev132

lil05 said:


> did one have 3 quarter lengths on with a tatto on the back of his neck saying alfie then a small girl with a pram with alfie on her wrist (think they were infront) yeah think it was you


aww bless ya, you saw how small my o/h is though, do what she does and just barge them back :lol2:


----------



## Roewammi

snowyj99 said:


> Who??


lil05 - her name is leanne!lol!



lil05 said:


> did one have 3 quarter lengths on with a tatto on the back of his neck saying alfie then a small girl with a pram with alfie on her wrist (think they were infront) yeah think it was you


the guy in front of my did indeed have those features!lol! I was with 2 hugly tall blokes with dark hair and a smaller one with black spikey hair


----------



## lil05

Roewammi said:


> lil05 - her name is leanne!lol!
> 
> 
> 
> the guy in front of my did indeed have those features!lol! I was with 2 hugly tall blokes with dark hair and a smaller one with black spikey hair


 oo yeah with glasses  yup i was right behind you then  


Kev132 said:


> aww bless ya, you saw how small my o/h is though, do what she does and just barge them back :lol2:


 ahh she was gorgeous !


----------



## Roewammi

lil05 said:


> oo yeah with glasses  yup i was right behind you then
> 
> ahh she was gorgeous !



yup Rob has glasses! haha you should have said Hi!


----------



## lil05

Roewammi said:


> yup Rob has glasses! haha you should have said Hi!


 but it would have been stupid if it wasnt you .. next time ill just say hi  you going rodbaston?


----------



## Roewammi

lil05 said:


> but it would have been stupid if it wasnt you .. next time ill just say hi  you going rodbaston?


I am


----------



## MadMike

Roewammi said:


> yup Rob has glasses! haha you should have said Hi!


 
I nearly said hi to you but didn't want to incase it was wrong person, and yeah, 2 guys lol, sorry:blush:


----------



## fantapants

i saw a few people today that i have met before.....unsure of usernames though. i met athravan and her hubby for the first time, falkordragon and his mrs.....i saw roewammi very briefly out of the corner of my eye and i meant to go say hi but when i got around to it i couldnt see her. i saw a few others but i am unsure of names.

I was wearing a long strapless black purpley summer dress and i have a tattoo on my back of a little girl stood at a window. OOH and i was wearing red love heart sunglasses. i imgine i would have looked like a dwarf next to the tall fella in a green south africa top that i went with.


----------



## lil05

fantapants said:


> i saw a few people today that i have met before.....unsure of usernames though. i met athravan and her hubby for the first time, falkordragon and his mrs.....i saw roewammi very briefly out of the corner of my eye and i meant to go say hi but when i got around to it i couldnt see her. i saw a few others but i am unsure of names.
> 
> I was wearing a long strapless black purpley summer dress and i have a tattoo on my back of a little girl stood at a window. OOH and i was wearing red love heart sunglasses. i imgine i would have looked like a dwarf next to the tall fella in a green south africa top that i went with.


 was the green person quite skinny and got spikey hair ? and did you go maccys before the show to do dirty dealings with geckos


----------



## Kev132

fantapants said:


> i saw a few people today that i have met before.....unsure of usernames though. i met athravan and her hubby for the first time, falkordragon and his mrs.....i saw roewammi very briefly out of the corner of my eye and i meant to go say hi but when i got around to it i couldnt see her. i saw a few others but i am unsure of names.
> 
> I was wearing a long strapless black purpley summer dress and i have a tattoo on my back of a little girl stood at a window. OOH and i was wearing red love heart sunglasses. i imgine i would have looked like a dwarf next to the tall fella in a green south africa top that i went with.


Oiiiiiiiiiiiii, you was meant to come buy me beers !!!! :whip:


----------



## lil05

Roewammi said:


> I am


 i should hopefully be going so will defo say hi then


----------



## astrid peth

lil05 said:


> was the green person quite skinny and got spikey hair ? and did you go maccys before the show to do dirty dealings with geckos


i think that migth have been out little group, lol. four of us all together, and mark had a green top on with spikey hair.


----------



## lil05

astrid peth said:


> i think that migth have been out little group, lol. four of us all together, and mark had a green top on with spikey hair.


 yeah i was in the back of the car


----------



## astrid peth

lil05 said:


> yeah i was in the back of the car


 
in the leopard print top?

i was wearing the grey top


----------



## marcgroovyge

lil05 said:


> was the green person quite skinny and got spikey hair ? and did you go maccys before the show to do dirty dealings with geckos


I resent that comment! I have a high metabolism :lol2: Plus we didnt just do the dirty dealings in the maccy d's car park :whistling2:


----------



## marcgroovyge

Roewammi said:


> Lol I have long ginger hair down to my waist and had a purple top on....that who you saw? I was indeed standing behind some prams & liz n Mark...with 3 blokes!lol!


I saw you! You was talking to my mate Sarah about the snake you bought :2thumb:


----------



## lil05

marcgroovyge said:


> I resent that comment! I have a high metabolism :lol2: Plus we didnt just do the dirty dealings in the maccy d's car park :whistling2:


 lucky you then  and i know was behind the dome aswel i heard  


astrid peth said:


> in the leopard print top?
> 
> i was wearing the grey top


 yup was me  i was being quiet though


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Well I was expecting to see lots of you but as no one had badges on I only managed to guess a few. The guy with the iron maiden top I saw and toxic siern and messengermatt. Anyone see me? I had the jungle nymphs for sale and had the big girl out for display. Anyone stop and chat to me? Had an excellent time.


----------



## marcgroovyge

Shhhh you'll get me into trouble! :lol2: Did I see you?


animalstorey said:


> Well I was expecting to see lots of you but as no one had badges on I only managed to guess a few. The guy with the iron maiden top I saw and toxic siern and messengermatt. Anyone see me? I had the jungle nymphs for sale and had the big girl out for display. Anyone stop and chat to me? Had an excellent time.


I was talking to you as I was with Matt and admiring the table cloth grips on the stall next to you cos they had lizards on them :2thumb:


----------



## ToxicSiren

Lol i think i stood out, hmmm pink/purple hair, pink dress, pink trainers etc. x


----------



## lil05

ToxicSiren said:


> Lol i think i stood out, hmmm pink/purple hair, pink dress, pink trainers etc. x


 i think i did see ya


----------



## snowyj99

ToxicSiren said:


> Lol i think i stood out, hmmm pink/purple hair, pink dress, pink trainers etc. x



I saw you!: victory:


----------



## marcgroovyge

ToxicSiren said:


> Lol i think i stood out, hmmm pink/purple hair, pink dress, pink trainers etc. x


I saw you. Though a few people had pink hair :lol2:


----------



## ToxicSiren

Lol told you all i stand out haha x


----------



## wacky69

we where there, did some dodgy dealings in maccy d's car park, saw a few ppl when we where walking round!


----------



## DASSIE

i was there and saw a few chaps i have met before and some new ones too . Hiya mat , rick , john berry , paul , peter , jas to name a few !! 

I was the tall fat guy with the SA rugby top on , and was tagging along with fanta . Thanks for the lift hun !


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

I went too, was fun, lots of nice animals I wanted to buy everything lol

Sold my BRB to Tina B and know she will be well looked after 

Bad thing though...came home with a super snow bell albino leo, butter motley corn snake and a normal royal python :whistling2: good job I get paid on Tuesday!!


----------



## snowyj99

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I went too, was fun, lots of nice animals I wanted to buy everything lol
> 
> Sold my BRB to Tina B and know she will be well looked after
> 
> Bad thing though...came home with a super snow bell albino leo, butter motley corn snake and a normal royal python :whistling2: good job I get paid on Tuesday!!



I met you didnt i? With Astrid Peth


----------



## Captainmatt29

I met Astrid Peth, Animalstorey, suez, wacky69 

and saw toxic siren at a distance.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

snowyj99 said:


> I met you didnt i? With Astrid Peth


Yes you did


----------



## bosshogg

fantapants said:


> i saw a few people today that i have met before.....unsure of usernames though. i met athravan and her hubby for the first time, falkordragon and his mrs.....i saw roewammi very briefly out of the corner of my eye and i meant to go say hi but when i got around to it i couldnt see her. i saw a few others but i am unsure of names.
> 
> I was wearing a long strapless black purpley summer dress and i have a tattoo on my back of a little girl stood at a window. OOH and i was wearing red love heart sunglasses. i imgine i would have looked like a dwarf next to the tall fella in a green south africa top that i went with.


I saw you I was stood behind you admiring your tat!! 

I saw, Pauline (and someone talking to Pauline sorry didn't know your username!) JKREPS, Redgex - even though I didn't mange to get across and speak to you! was stood in queue wating to get in and you met someone with something in a polybox! , Sinderman, sami and mason, BigLan, Rain and rest of PI reptiles, SnakeBreeder and Penfold 

and not forgettign the wonderfull hullreptilelover (becky) who let me stash things on her stall thanks hun :flrt:


I was on a crutch and had a green fleece on


----------



## bonsey

*awesome*

My 1st show!! me and lad got stuck in traffic but 450m round trip 8hour drive but great day!!

Didnt really notice any1 - not ignorant was just constantly lookinf at reps!!

We got in at 11.10.....stayed for 2 hours which was very busy had a break, then went back and grabbed some very good late deals.........
I did have to go to asda as run out of the cash limit i'd set:blush:....the mrs is tamping as i was on wondow shopping and wanted some "stuff" to build incabator - got loads 4got incabator stuff:censor:

Nipper got a great deal on a pair of adult corns - cracking colours snow and pssht 4got other morph!!

Also had a few differing pairs of stick insects - and we just kitted them a flexi....loads of substrates and livefood at £1 a tub cant be ignored!!

I ad resisted the mountain horned dragons from begining but with prices reduced I ad to take em as ad been planning on a pair from shop insteasd took the quad!! they are all in now and settling in to their home...... also got a spare little aboreal that they were in that i can "fill".

i thought heat was good considering outside temps and how busy it was - really enjoyed it but knackered now!!: victory:


----------



## MadMike

No one saw me! Success!!! I was the guy who had the Adult Pied out, far right of the room :2thumb: Had 2 people like "Let's be friends with him if he's buying that" :lol2: Own up, who was it?


----------



## evilangel

snowyj99 said:


> Yeah!:2thumb:


i was the tall blonde talking to u n kev about it


----------



## fantapants

lil05 said:


> was the green person quite skinny and got spikey hair ? and did you go maccys before the show to do dirty dealings with geckos


 
noooo, he isnt skinny at all. he has a body that is needs to be dipped in chocolate and licked all over!

and no. i didnt go to macdonalds. sorry !


----------



## fantapants

MadMike said:


> No one saw me! Success!!! I was the guy who had the Adult Pied out, far right of the room :2thumb: Had 2 people like "Let's be friends with him if he's buying that" :lol2: Own up, who was it?


 
AHA, i saw that, my friend was the one that turned around and said to me " ha, yours will be nicer than that in a few years!".....




and Kev, sorry i didnt buy any beer, i had to drive home.


----------



## marcgroovyge

fantapants said:


> noooo, he isnt skinny at all. he has a body that is needs to be dipped in chocolate and licked all over!
> 
> and no. i didnt go to macdonalds. sorry !


 
:roll2::2thumb::roll2:


----------



## Michelle G

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I went too, was fun, lots of nice animals I wanted to buy everything lol
> 
> Sold my BRB to Tina B and know she will be well looked after
> 
> Bad thing though...came home with a super snow bell albino leo, butter motley corn snake and a normal royal python :whistling2: good job I get paid on Tuesday!!


Oh you are naughty you got more than the royal and found your leo!

I met Sarah Jayne, Roewammi and Retri today. 

I had a leopard print dress on and blonde hair walking round with a tall guy who looked really bored, if anyone remembers seeing someone like that! x


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

Michelle G said:


> Oh you are naughty you got more than the royal and found your leo!
> 
> I met Sarah Jayne, Roewammi and Retri today.
> 
> I had a leopard print dress on and blonde hair walking round with a tall guy who looked really bored, if anyone remembers seeing someone like that! x


I know, slap my wrists lol

I put pictures on Facebook


----------



## snowyj99

evilangel said:


> i was the tall blonde talking to u n kev about it



oh yeah coz you wasn't sure how much to have!

Nice to meet you!


----------



## marcgroovyge

Michelle G said:


> Oh you are naughty you got more than the royal and found your leo!
> 
> I met Sarah Jayne, Roewammi and Retri today.
> 
> I had a leopard print dress on and blonde hair walking round with a tall guy who looked really bored, if anyone remembers seeing someone like that! x


I saw you chatting to Sarah as I was with her group at the show


----------



## monitor mad

I saw a lot of rfuk's , Tick , wacky69 , Astridpeth , penfold , Anthraven , tina b , linda t , in fact to many for my lil old brain to remember , great day , roll on sept Donny : victory:


----------



## dragon ranch

I was in a black shirt, G-star jeans and spikey brown hair, spent most of time there walking round with lil05 :lol2:


----------



## MadMike

fantapants said:


> AHA, i saw that, my friend was the one that turned around and said to me " ha, yours will be nicer than that in a few years!".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Kev, sorry i didnt buy any beer, i had to drive home.


That Pied tried going in my pocket....honest :lol2: i saw the guys from Pi, Penfold, Roewammi, Retri, spoke to Scott W for a bit, had a natter with John Berry, held an Adult Pied and saw the dude who sold me Azuri :2thumb:


----------



## Sam'n'Droo

Hehehee.. we were there wandering amongst you all but nobody knows what we look like... Hahaa.. Its pretty good being a nobody, otherwise i'd spend all my time there gassing and no time shopping!

Another good show though!! :2thumb:

Sam n Droo


----------



## Scott W

Got to say that it was a fantastic show, bigger attendance figures than all their previous shows and it certainly felt busy.

Thanks to all those that came over to our table and said hi and those that liked our crested geckos :smile: and a big thanks to all those that bought some, I think we sold somewhere in the region of 60 cresteds, a dozen gargs and some leachies, was a great day!


----------



## Andy

Who was the guy selling the monitors next to you Scott? That leucistic monitor was pretty nice!


----------



## Scott W

Andy said:


> Who was the guy selling the monitors next to you Scott? That leucistic monitor was pretty nice!


 
That was mine :lol2:


----------



## lil05

Andy said:


> Who was the guy selling the monitors next to you Scott? That leucistic monitor was pretty nice!


 oo them mini monitors were well nice  i liked the one next to it though more (greyish one)
them cresties were gorgeous though .. and 1st time id seen a gargoyle and they are well cute


----------



## Crownan

Scotts table always looks good and this time was no exception (except when Jaime had a little accident on it  LOL. Some of those cresties were amazing, as were the royal morphs and dwarf monitors


----------



## evilangel

Anyone know where the pics that guy was taking will turn up


----------



## lil05

Crownan said:


> Scotts table always looks good and this time was no exception (except when Jaime had a little accident on it  LOL. Some of those cresties were amazing, as were the royal morphs and dwarf monitors


 i didnt see you :O


----------



## Crownan

lil05 said:


> i didnt see you :O


I came with *Kirsty*, Fangio and their housemate Cat 

Matt said he spoke to you


----------



## Andy

Scott W said:


> That was mine :lol2:


Ah right that was very nice as were the other monitors. I didn't dare ask how much it was going for so go on how much?!:2thumb:


----------



## Mouki

lil05 said:


> but it would have been stupid if it wasnt you .. next time ill just say hi  you going rodbaston?


I didnt go donny  gutted

but...is there a rodbaston show this year? i went last year but was under the impression there isnt one this year? please tell me i'm wrong...i can get something then and make up for not being able to get to doncaster


----------



## biziano

*never cant belive it what was they*



Andy said:


> Who was the guy selling the monitors next to you Scott? That leucistic monitor was pretty nice!


I cant believe i never saw them i walked around four times im really gutted about that lo i liked the chams :flrt:gettin one in september
i bought a albino striped fat tail and tons of accesories great show all in all part from the odd ignaramus that bumped into me pregnant girlfriend/


----------



## lil05

Mouki said:


> I didnt go donny  gutted
> 
> but...is there a rodbaston show this year? i went last year but was under the impression there isnt one this year? please tell me i'm wrong...i can get something then and make up for not being able to get to doncaster


 i dont know, i havent seen it advertised im hjust assuming there is one .. there should be anyway but i defo cant buy anything this time  


Crownan said:


> I came with *Kirsty*, Fangio and their housemate Cat
> 
> Matt said he spoke to you


yeah i saw matt and cat .. he recognized me  i didnt know you were going so i didnt think to look for you


----------



## MadMike

That Pied i was holding incase anyone did see me....


----------



## Roewammi

marcgroovyge said:


> I saw you! You was talking to my mate Sarah about the snake you bought :2thumb:


:2thumb: my little sexy milkie :flrt:



MadMike said:


> I nearly said hi to you but didn't want to incase it was wrong person, and yeah, 2 guys lol, sorry:blush:


next time just do! waist length ginger hair is a give away!  



fantapants said:


> i saw a few people today that i have met before.....unsure of usernames though. i met athravan and her hubby for the first time, falkordragon and his mrs.....i saw roewammi very briefly out of the corner of my eye and i meant to go say hi but when i got around to it i couldnt see her. i saw a few others but i am unsure of names.
> 
> I was wearing a long strapless black purpley summer dress and i have a tattoo on my back of a little girl stood at a window. OOH and i was wearing red love heart sunglasses. i imgine i would have looked like a dwarf next to the tall fella in a green south africa top that i went with.


Awwwww you shudda said hi! wudda been nice to meet you 



lil05 said:


> i should hopefully be going so will defo say hi then


:no1:



Michelle G said:


> Oh you are naughty you got more than the royal and found your leo!
> 
> I met Sarah Jayne, Roewammi and Retri today.
> 
> I had a leopard print dress on and blonde hair walking round with a tall guy who looked really bored, if anyone remembers seeing someone like that! x


:no1:




I cant believe i forgot I akso met crownan, saw tina b and linda t who ive met on many an occasion!  saw pauline in the distance too!lol!


----------



## dragon ranch

Scott W said:


> Got to say that it was a fantastic show, bigger attendance figures than all their previous shows and it certainly felt busy.
> 
> Thanks to all those that came over to our table and said hi and those that liked our crested geckos :smile: and a big thanks to all those that bought some, I think we sold somewhere in the region of 60 cresteds, a dozen gargs and some leachies, was a great day!


I spent a bit of time looking at the monitors, they were great. Ended up speaking to the older guy about Uros for quite a while. Wanted to see the Cresties but it was packed and couldnt get through, lol.


----------



## AuntyLizard

We were there.. We met.. Hadesdragons, Vickylolage, fangio, crownan, kirsty, cat, linda t and tina b and sulcarta I think his name was. We had lunch with linda and tina which was lovely.

Liz


----------



## lil05

Liz_n_Mark said:


> We were there.. We met.. Hadesdragons, Vickylolage, fangio, crownan, kirsty, cat, linda t and tina b and sulcarta I think his name was. We had lunch with linda and tina which was lovely.
> 
> Liz


 i saw you


----------



## dragon ranch

I sud have made myself more known, lol. Next time Ill meet more people


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

dragon ranch said:


> I sud have made myself more known, lol. Next time Ill meet more people


Someone likes final fantasy 10 me thinks!


----------



## dragon ranch

animalstorey said:


> Someone likes final fantasy 10 me thinks!


What makes you say that


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Yuna and ryuu both names of people in ffx & ffx2


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

animalstorey said:


> Yuna and ryuu both names of people in ffx & ffx2



Thats Rikku, not Ryuu


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Thats Rikku, not Ryuu


Oh well one out of two wasn't bad! Seems some one
Else likes ff. 

Hey Sarah-jane how mr. Tumbles?
Couldn't resist.


----------



## dragon ranch

animalstorey said:


> Oh well one out of two wasn't bad! Seems some one
> Else likes ff.
> 
> Hey Sarah-jane how mr. Tumbles?
> Couldn't resist.


Yeah Yuna is from FFX, If I get a male JCP he will be Tidus, also from FFX, they mean Moon and Sun respectively in Japanese.

Ryuu (Pronounced Ruu) is a Japanese Boys name and means Dragon


----------

